# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  سخت افزار مورد نیاز

## Alirezanet

سلام
من برنامه نویس هستم (البته نه برای میکروکنترل ها) یه سوالی داشتم از حضورتون ... اینکه آیا سخت افزار یا  ماژولی وجود داره که به صورت Wifi بشه باهاش ارتباط برقرار کرد یا خیر.... 

به طور مثال :
قصد طراحی دستگاهی دارم که بتونیم چراغ های یک خانه را از طریق آن توسط کامپیوتر مدیریت کنیم. (در حد خاموش و روشن)

اگه اطلاعاتی برای شروع میتونین بهم بدین ممنون میشم. چه چیزهایی لازمه خریداری کنیم و آیا شدنیه ؟!

----------

